# Excel - Missing Columns



## LadyTB (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a small problem of missing columns in my worksheet. It starts at column H, but the columns aren't Hidden because I've tried to unhide them. I'm not sure how to get columns A through G back. Any ideas?:4-dontkno

Using Excel 2003


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi welcome to TSF ;

Can you try on menu Tools > options > view > Row & Column Headers


----------



## LadyTB (Jun 16, 2011)

All that does is take away the row that tells me with column it is. Doesn't change that columns A through G and all the data contained within them are missing. :sigh:


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

If you haven't already, install the compatibility pack download and install from here: Microsoft Downloads 

Might be help your issue


----------



## LadyTB (Jun 16, 2011)

This is a shared file throughout the office. Multiple people access it at any given time throughout the day. I can't change the format of it or they wont be able to work the file. This is a company computer and network. I can't download anything onto it without the company permissions.  

I need to fix this within in the confines of the 2003 Excel program.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Update doesn't effect to file just upgrade for excel software 

So you said shared document and multiple people using this file.Did you check with other user is files is showing normal or some user might be saved without notice.If other users has normal view on file.So have to check your user account. I will work around and collect more info for you .


----------



## LadyTB (Jun 16, 2011)

It was one of the other users that pointed out the problem to me this morning. I hadn't noticed it. When I was last in the file (last night) the worksheet was fine. Since no one can edit it while I have it active (which I have all day long), something happened after hours to modify the file after I'd left for the day and before I got in this morning.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

My suggestion to you you better talk with IT dept. who's IT guy there.??? They must be fix this issue for you guys from server


----------



## LadyTB (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey LadyTB,

Can you post a copy of the workbook? It will be easier for us to troubleshoot it. If needed, just change secure information to some nonsense.

Regards,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------



## LadyTB (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello Robert,

Here's a copy of the Workbook mentioned. 

This is also the same workbook I'm trying to have auto sort the "Last Name" and "Street" sheets.

I have the information copying over from "Job Number" through a formula, but do not have it sorting and don't know where columns A through G went on the "Last Name" sheet.

(Can't upload. the .xls is not supported by your forum....)


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey LadyTB,

You must first zip the file, then you can upload it.

Regards,

Robert


----------

